
Facebook, the PR Firm - williamsmj
https://themargins.substack.com/p/facebook-the-pr-firm
======
williamsmj
The money quote:

I read Facebook less as a tech company, but instead a communications one. Not
a telecom communications, but more like a PR / marketing consultancy. There's
nothing original about Facebook. It's a company that hires people to build
others' ideas, and, more often than not, it does that better and faster than
them too. And when it can't do that, it just buys them outright. There is a
lot of building, but the ideas are outsourced. But what Facebook is really
good at is actually doing all this while fighting what seems to be a never-
ending, at least since 2016 or so, PR battle while not giving an inch.

